# The tool bar at the bottom of my Windows 10 screen got a bit too wide



## RubyK (Jan 19, 2017)

It cuts off information at the bottom of certain sites I go to. I remember the days when I would skim the cursor over the top of the tool bar and an arrow would appear. I could then make the toolbar smaller.

That isn't happening on my year old Toshiba laptop. What can I do to make it narrower? It is unlocked as in "Unlock the taskbar."

Help!


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2017)

Can you try "dragging" it over to the right margin?  Mine will spontaneously "migrate" to the bottom of the screen and I have to drag it back over.


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 19, 2017)

right click on the taskbar, uncheck "lock the taskbar", then you can resize by dragging it down, then right click on the taskbar and "lock the taskbar"

Just noticed your taskbar is already unlocked so don't know why you can't drag it down.


----------



## Mike (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi RubyK,

You can also choose to hide the task bar at the
bottom of the screen, I do, right click on the task
bar, click "Settings", a large window opens, I have
the first 3 options ticked, "Lock Task Bar", "Automatically
hide task bar in Desk Top Mode" and the same again, but
in Tablet Mode this time, I chose the first two and don't
know where the third one came from.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I dragged it over to the right and it bounced back in place at the bottom. It was the right width. 

These little glitches can be so annoying.


----------

